# Detailers in Surrey



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Any recommendations for reputable detailers in Surrey (M25 J11)? Looking at paint correction, interior detail and possibly wheel refurb.

Had a look at TTOC discounts but unless you're near Cornwall I couldn' t see anything nearby.

Thanks.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in Essex if that's any use to you.


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Refined detail...say Chaz recommended

http://www.refineddetail.co.uk


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't know about detailers but I'd read really good reports about Wheelworks in Crawley and travelled from Hertfordshire to get mine done there. So Surrey to Sussex should be no big deal. Really, really pleased with the results and well worth the trip. Cost me £60 per wheel for hyper silver + £10 to straighten a buckle in one wheel.

They do a full strip down - no half hearted clean up here - and it takes a full day so the only drawback, unless you've got someone to pick you up, is that you have to suffer the delights of the town for a whole day. You can have your wheels done in pretty much any colour or finish you like and the owner was really helpful and happy to talk through the whole process before he got started. Here's a link http://www.wheelworksuk.co.uk/.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

darylbenfiled thanks for the details. Very nice site, although I think you'll be a bit of the way considering I'd need to leave the car behind.

MI8NTT - looks like it works out at £78 (inc. VAT) per wheel as they're 19's. Thanks for the info.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Jem said:


> darylbenfiled thanks for the details. Very nice site, although I think you'll be a bit of the way considering I'd need to leave the car behind.
> 
> MI8NTT - looks like it works out at £78 (inc. VAT) per wheel as they're 19's. Thanks for the info.


No problem. The boss even took me around his works to show me the process stages. Very interesting and very keen about his craft.


----------

